# Pics of Roy Heughins' Ore Cars



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The following pics show Roy's scratch-built ore cars submitted for judging at the NGRC. Enjoy, Roy!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So small and so far away! You can't see any of his detail.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine were larger. These were reduced by the server. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this help? 



















Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting design, who was/were the builder? 

EDIT: the 1:1 builder that is....


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

So that's who built those cars! Those look great, nice work Roy! I wonder if ol' cranky will ever bring them out to Fairplex and run them? 

Thanks for posting about them Todd. I'll see you and Roy in Ontario! 

Steve


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Well done!!! Care to share your technique of creating the realistic inners?


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

They will look good with his mine diorama on Del Oro Pacific. 

John


----------

